# New framset coming from Cervelo in August



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I just saw this video of Cervelo coming up with an even lighter frameset which will have a limited production run in August of this year. 

According to the video it's Made in USA in an in-house facility with the engineers and will cost $9600! 700gram for a size 54.

This will be interesting. Looks like the Cervelo website has been re-designed as well.

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/engineering/project-california/


----------



## tocoldmn (Feb 18, 2007)

So, who is in Cervelo's target market? (really $9600?)


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

tocoldmn said:


> So, who is in Cervelo's target market? (really $9600?)



Yes.. check out the video, it states the price at the end. That's insane for just a frameset


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Kenacycle said:


> Yes.. check out the video, it states the price at the end. That's insane for just a frameset


I bet they sell out. It has every yuppie talking point for a trophy bike- hand made, by the engineers who designed it, in the USA, in very limited numbers, the highest tech, latest, and lightest. If they could just get Contador on the test team and let him ride it to victory in the Tour they'd be able to add a 1 to the front of that $9600.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Of course they'll sell out.....and it's also part of their trickle-down technology strategy. They'll take things they learn from this frameset and apply it to the next line of production models.....at a hefty markup I'm sure.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

just found that on a french website:


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

You got some pirty lips!!


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

tocoldmn said:


> So, who is in Cervelo's target market? (really $9600?)


the same folks who use $5000 Lightweight wheels.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

They will go down a treat! I see it in the shop all the time, when CSC won the tour on the cervelos our number of cervelo sales shot up. 

In the highend market customers in that department will pay anything that will make them faster, climb harder or break a weight goal - it may sound stupid to some but when money is no option and someone offers you a magic carpet ride then it will sell twenty fold any number of frames they are making


----------



## abracadabra (Aug 17, 2008)

For those who missed this:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...ght-super-expensive-super-limited-r5ca_118703


----------

